# Spammer gefasst!



## Fallbeil (1 Juni 2007)

http://de.news.yahoo.com/31052007/3/laquo-spammer-koenig-raquo-usa-festgenommen.html

Washington (dpa) - Die US-Behörden haben in Seattle (US-Staat Washington) einen 27-Jährigen festgenommen, der als einer weltweit aktivsten Versender unerwünschter Werbemails («Spam») gilt. Robert Soloway drohten jetzt wegen Betrugs, Diebstahls von Identitäten und Geldwäsche 20 Jahre Haft.

Das berichtete die Zeitung «Seattle Times» am Donnerstag. Der Staatsanwaltschaft zufolge sollten Computernutzer weltweit ab sofort einen deutlichen Rückgang von Spam-Mails in ihren E-Mail-Postfächern bemerken können.

Wie das Blatt berichtete, bezahlten Firmen Soloway dafür, dass er entweder Werbemails an Millionen Computernutzer schickte oder aber den Kunden direkt die E-Mail-Adressen der Empfänger zur Verfügung stellte. Auf seiner Website versprach der Angeklagte seinen Kunden, dass er 150 Millionen E-Mail Adressen von Internetnutzern besitzt, die gewillt sind, «Spam» empfangen. Für rund 495 US-Dollar (370 Euro) schickte Soloway 15 Tage lang E-Mails an 20 Millionen Adressen, oder er verkaufte 80 000 E-Mail-Adressen direkt an seine Kunden. Für den amerikanischen Internet-Fachautor Brian McWilliams zählt der 27-Jährige zu den zwölf aktivsten «Spammern» der Welt.

Die ermittelnde Staatsanwältin sagte der Zeitung, Soloway sei seit seiner Jugend ein «Spammer» gewesen und habe als solcher umgerechnet fast 600 000 Euro verdient. Soloway lebt der Zeitung zufolge in einer Sozialwohnung in Seattle, behauptet pleite zu sein und deswegen auch nicht die Strafen zahlen zu können, die ihm unter anderm nach einem Prozess gegen Microsoft auferlegt worden waren.


----------



## Raimund (1 Juni 2007)

*AW: Spammer gefasst!*

Bei uns setzen die Zwangsdemokraten jedweder Couleur andere Prioritäten:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/90466

MfG
raimund


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juni 2007)

*AW: Spammer gefasst!*

Na da lassen wir uns doch mal überraschen, ob dadurch die Spammerei merklich zurückgeht. SPAM ist doch wie eine Hydra: Einen Kopf schlägt man ab - und mehrere wachsen nach und solange man den mittigen Kopf nicht erwischt ...


----------

